

Rolling shutter effects - po
http://blog.flickr.net/en/2010/08/24/rolling-rolling-rolling-shutter/

======
po
This happened to me recently when I tried to take a picture of my wife with my
iphone while we were both riding on bikes.

Wikipedia has more information:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolling_shutter>

This site offers some nice video demonstration of how the scanning affects the
final image:

<http://dvxuser.com/jason/CMOS-CCD/>

